
The More Cash People Have, the Happier They Are - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-more-cash-people-have-the-happier-they-are-1473645781?mod=e2fb
======
visarga
I'd say the more possibilities people have, the happier they are. To have
money in your pocket means to have possibilities, but to have possibilities is
more than to have money - it could also mean to have connections, to have
knowledge, to be healthy and in power.

What we feel as happiness is related to the size of the "space of choices",
from which people select actions. At it's core, it's a reinforcement learning
problem - we're envisioning our strategies in order to optimize rewards, when
it seems like we have good options at hand, we're happy, but when we don't
know how to maximize rewards, we're not happy. Happiness is related to having
promising action strategies, which means, more possibilities.

